# Lead Tone Same As Rhythm Tone For Heavier Stuff?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have been playing with a decent amount of overdrive and compression. I am using the same tone for lead as I am for rhythm, with no volume knob adjustments. Just the same exact tone. Anyone else do this?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I often do for my cleaner stuff, but sometimes crunchy stuff too. You can let your right hand attitude push the lead through the mix.

This is especially true with a really dynamic amp like a 5E3


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Depends what I'm playing. I do it for the heavier stuff for sure. KISS principal. If I want something a bit different my Flashback mini or Phase 95 pedals come in really handy. But I use my Tone and Volume a hella lot as well. Depends on the song or situation.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I only occasionally switch over to the neck pickup when soloing. 

Otherwise I use the bridge pickup for rhythm and lead and adjust the volume or my picking/strumming as needed.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the time I’m on the back pickup with my tele and with LP Jr obviously there’s no other choice. As for volume, my amps seem dynamic enough for most of what I do so when I need a bit more on a riff or whatever I just pick harder and that’s enough.


----------

